# Axle to crown measurement on Comp cx fork?



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the axle to crown measurement is on the Ritchey Comp Carbon Cross fork that comes with the cx Breakaway? 

And what is the same measurement for Ritchey's other cross fork, the WCS Carbon?

It would be nice if the Ritchey website could be updated to provide such information.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

scorbutico said:


> Can anyone tell me what the axle to crown measurement is on the Ritchey Comp Carbon Cross fork that comes with the cx Breakaway?
> 
> And what is the same measurement for Ritchey's other cross fork, the WCS Carbon?
> 
> It would be nice if the Ritchey website could be updated to provide such information.


Maybe Dave can correct this if I am wrong, but CX Breakaway fork Axel-to-Crown is 391mm, and for WCS Carbon it is 395.


----------



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Indeed, I hope Dave can clarify the specs for the fork that comes with the cx Breakaway. I am considering having a steel fork custom made and want to make sure the builder gets the specs right.


----------

